# Problems updating Heimdal port after rebuild world



## Oclair (Nov 8, 2016)

Hey,

I am unsure if this is related to a recent rebuild world a few days ago. I recently decided to rebuild world 11.0p3 on a system running 11.0p2 which had successfully been upgraded and at that time performed the rebuild of all installed ports on the system against the 11 abi libs.

When performing `portsnap fetch update && portmaster -a`  it got stuck on heimdal which had a stop on 


```
libtool: compile:  cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include -I../../lib/roken -I../../lib/roken -I/usr/local/include -DROKEN_RENAME -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGE_FILES= -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wbad-function-cast -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -DINET6 -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -MT ndbm_wrap.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/ndbm_wrap.Tpo -c ndbm_wrap.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/ndbm_wrap.o

ndbm_wrap.c:74:23: error: too few arguments to function call, expected 2, have 1
    D(db)->close(D(db));
    ~~~~~~~~~~~~      ^
ndbm_wrap.c:86:37: error: too few arguments to function call, expected 4, have 3
    RETURN(D(db)->del(D(db), &key, 0));
    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~^~
ndbm_wrap.c:59:28: note: expanded from macro 'RETURN'
#define RETURN(X) return ((X) == 0) ? 0 : -1
                          ^
ndbm_wrap.c:100:24: error: too few arguments to function call, expected 5, have 4
              &key, &value, 0) != 0) {
                              ^
ndbm_wrap.c:124:9: error: no member named 'seq' in 'struct __db'
    db->seq(db, &key, &value, flags);
    ~~  ^
ndbm_wrap.c:188:10: warning: implicit declaration of function 'dbopen' is invalid in C99 [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]
    db = dbopen(fn, flags, mode, DB_BTREE, NULL);
        ^
ndbm_wrap.c:188:8: warning: incompatible integer to pointer conversion assigning to 'DB *' (aka 'struct __db *') from 'int' [-Wint-conversion]
    db = dbopen(fn, flags, mode, DB_BTREE, NULL);
      ^ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ndbm_wrap.c:208:22: error: too few arguments to function call, expected 5, have 4
&key, &value, myflags);
                    ^
2 warnings and 5 errors generated.
*** Error code 1
Stop.
```

I attempted to modify heimdal's config settings but there was no change in the error. I did contact the port maintainer, and sent a log (attached)

I am unsure how to continue to update my ports.
Thanks in advance for any suggestions,
Oclair


----------

